# New to slingshots



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bought myself a slingshot for Christmas, I have been watching Youtube videos and seeing how amazingly accurate it is possible to be with them.

I got this Slingshot from Amazon - D&Q High Velocity Catapult Hunting Slingshot with 10 Pcs Rubber Bands, It is much smaller than I expected.

Will probably be wanting to upgrade, one of the main reasons I got this one was because it came with 10 extra band sets.

So the problem at this point is in trying to shoot this thing this morning is that I have shot myself in the hand twice, Ouch!!!

So what am I doing wrong?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Jim - jhm757


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

This is a picture of the slingshot and how I am holding it, picture should be rotated 90 degrees clockwise, don't know why it showed up wrong.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome and it could be many things, from the way you hold the sling, how you hold the ammo in the pouch, how you let go of the pouch, the anchor point you may be using, the bands are to strong for the type of ammo and vise versa

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/?view=getnewpost


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/?view=getnewpost


Thanks! I am left eye dominant shooting with slingshot in my right hand and I believe the speed bump effect is causing me to shoot my hand, will try to adjust my release to avoid the painful hand hits.

Jim - jhm757


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A lot of slingshots are are surprisingly small. As for hand hits? Doctor! Doctor! It hurts when I do THIS! Most of us have a scar on our holding hand.


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Changed my grip on slingshot, and changed my grip on pouch, No more hand hits, YAY!!!

Accuracy still needs lots of work but it is getting better, not too bad for first day I don't think.

Need to build an ammo trap and a TTF slingshot, I have a woodshop and some nice figured hardwoods, should be able to make something nice.

Jim - jhm757


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Merry Christmas, Jim.

I am happy you fixed your issues. Time and shooting light will hive the accuracy...I hope you remember Slinger Rule #1...Fun, fun, fun.

Your in the right place for helpful and kind people.
I dig your first flip. Excellent choice.

Happy Slinging, man.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What the above guys said.

Getting smacked in the hand is a rite of passage. Separates the serious learners from the just slightly interested.

Up in the top of the forum , there is a section called templates. Shoot a picture of one you like, a challis for instance, cut it out and glue to a good piece of wood and get to cutting and shaping. Welcome to the world of the slightly nuts. Pictures are always welcome as are questions.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hope you’re having fun. Welcome here!!


----------

